# connecting to a checkpoint vpn firewall?

## DaggyStyle

in our office, the connection method from home is past a checkpoint vpn firewall client to safe@office.

I understand that I can use xl2tpd and openswan, problem is I cannot find how to configure it.

does anyone knows how?

----------

## Princess Nell

On a general note, I found this page http://www.jacco2.dds.nl/networking/freeswan-l2tp.html, if a bit dated, an excellent starting point.

Try the openswan wiki, "InteroperatingCheckpoint". Can't help further with CheckPoint, I had the luxury of being able/forced to build my own VPN server  :Smile: 

----------

